# Where the hell am I gonna put this?!!!



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

How many "in progress" models do you have? I felt the need to add to my list and just for the sake of easier detail construction, it's 1/48 scale (that's 44.5 inches long!) This might take a while :devil:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Coooooool !!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

One of my favorite subs, I hope you make it sea worthy.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Too cool! :thumbsup: Take plenty of build-up photos for us amateurs!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Amateur? I'm not that good.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Amateur? I'm not that good.



Oh Wow, and all this time I thought it was Armature.

He is doing Framework…. Right?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Tholian said:


> Oh Wow, and all this time I thought it was Armature.
> 
> He is doing Framework…. Right?


I expect you will provide some solid support for that statement!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Amateur? I'm not that good.


No, of course not! You're *BETTER  * than an amateur! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Here's a closeup of the amateur armature.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> Here's a closeup of the amateur armature.



Wow, this should be called Corny Sci-Fi Comebacks Forum!

Other than the Dribble of our banter, it is a great start. I'd love to do that model, and never had the chance yet. Keep us updated.

By the way, that isn’t amateur armature; it is quite articulated armature, in an antiquated type model.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually it's an approximately accurate, yet artistically agreeable antiquated articulated armature...thingy.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

It's an assault of acrued allitration apon my auditory array.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

The articulation of your array of the alphabet is absolute amazing. But antagonizing us with the antidotes is annoying at best.
Another accurate archetype of model discussion would be better attributed to the analogies of this forum.

 :roll:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

In admonition: almost anybody agrees to the advisement that agonizing analyses of all atypical advancements aggravating allowable and authoritative approaches in our artistry always accumulates anxiety and advances acceleration of atrophy of the aggregate attitude.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

People are going to start thinking we are A&*holes. LMAO

:jest:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nah, we just figure yer all crazy. That or smokin' that hemp! :drunk: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Nah, we just figure yer all crazy. That or smokin' that hemp! :drunk:
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Griffin



Well, you get my e-mails, so you know which it is. LOL :jest:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Tholian said:


> The articulation of your array of the alphabet is absolute amazing. But antagonizing us with the antidotes is annoying at best.
> Another accurate archetype of model discussion would be better attributed to the analogies of this forum.
> 
> :roll:





PerfesserCoffee said:


> In admonition: almost anybody agrees to the advisement that agonizing analyses of all atypical advancements aggravating allowable and authoritative approaches in our artistry always accumulates anxiety and advances acceleration of atrophy of the aggregate attitude.


Now, yer talkin'!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

By berrating & belittling benchwork bilaterally, bigger brutes bend to better brainstorming.




Somebody else do the "C's". I'm gonna go bang my head on something hard.


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

I have a big pool it would look very nice in!!


Ha ha!!

YO


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Cruising casually, the cool, calm Camembert consumer callously cleared the C's...


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Next you will be doing dioramas of dastardly proportions, diabolical in the least, yet dangerously deviant and deadly to see. Don’t despair though; the model will be of the Dynamic Duo dancing.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Except for encyclopedia entries, everyday euphemisms evolve to encapsualate egocentric evangelical enlightenment. Even if we entangle eulogies with eccentric expounding of eastern entrapment, everyone enjoys an eventfull evacuation.

Translation: $#IT happens.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Be very careful with the "f"s.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Frequent forays into fecetiously flipant philosopy are often followed by fortunate falacious philandering.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Gracious gratitude towards you and to your great and ghastly game. Going gallantly to Google now to get grand models of Gorn’s or Godzilla’s and hoping to be getting gratuities on the way.

Goodnight! :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Tholian said:


> Gracious gratitude towards you and to your great and ghastly game. Going gallantly to Google now to get grand models of Gorn’s or Godzilla’s and hoping to be getting gratuities on the way.
> 
> Goodnight!


^^He hath hurried himself haphazardly hither and thither in his hysterical histrionics hoping to hasten his hitting happier times and heading off heavy hardships in his hunt for heaping hordes of 'G's to humor happy-go-lucky hellions who hardly have wholesome habits. :wave:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

cobywan said:


> Frequent forays into fecetiously flipant philosopy are often followed by fortunate falacious philandering.


You're philandering has taken a "p". :lol:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh Good Lord My eyes Hurt now


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I am not doing the "I"s LOL. :jest: somebodys elses turn. BTW, how is the Ship coming out Beeble?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Still working on the skeleton. Gotta get it right or the hull will be skewed (screwed?). 

Imperceptible idiosyncrasies in inception impart idealistic idiocy. I'm imoderate in ironic indulgence.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Almost ready for some skin.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut03.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Looking great!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Reading this thread is like drinking a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster. :drunk:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*you guys are nuts*

Howdy,
i'm not going to even bother going into your runs funny stuff though
beeble brox as i stated looks great keep going, if you want a correct rivet pattern gotta have a 50th aniversary model. this is as accurate as can be,11 fter style,What else is there lol  . Each measurement was taken off each rivet ajacent to the next, from centerpoint of course. crooked rivets are crooked because they should be, she's right. 

William


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> Almost ready for some skin.


BTW, how big is this ship? meaning size? Unless I missed it.

And how are you going to tackle the skin? Are you going to put it all on in one sheet? or you going to put it on in plates as if it were the real ship? Am I rambling? :jest: 
Great job so far though, I love it!

Just joking and jerking away about justified models. Jets with men in Jumpsuits make a jolly present in this joyous holiday. That or Joel CD’s.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Tholian,
It's 44 1/2" long. I'm going to put the hull on a section at a time.

Wbnemo1,
In order to keep what's left of my sanity, I'm going to make the rivets "look right" according to any reference photos I can find.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

cool ...let me know if ya need some hep!!!!good luck


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> Tholian,
> It's 44 1/2" long. I'm going to put the hull on a section at a time.
> 
> Wbnemo1,
> In order to keep what's left of my sanity, I'm going to make the rivets "look right" according to any reference photos I can find.


Be sure to show some pictures on how it looks in progress. Sounds to really great.

44 1/2”, Holy cow that is cool. 

I have some suggestions on rivets if you want. I know that you already probably came into the model knowing how you were going to do it. But just in case, here are some ideas.

1. Super Glue drops. (Easiest)
2. Cut off the heads of pins and glue them on. (They all have the same shape)
3. Use one of those etch wheels, I think originally used for leatherwork. A friend I know used that on the back of sheet styrene. It made bumps on the finished side and looked like rivets that were painted over. He did it for a Boars head truck he was building.

Just some suggestions in case you need any, but you probably don’t.
:jest:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Wbnemo1 said:


> cool ...let me know if ya need some hep!!!!good luck


I've got detailed plans of the wheelhouse interior from here:

http://www.disneysub.com/featured.html

If you know where I can get plans for the salon interior it would be helpfull. I've got some very blurry ones that I can probably get by with. I'm getting 20,000 Leagues on DVD for Christmas, so I'll be able to see some of the details up close.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Showing a little skin.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut04.JPG

You can see now where I got some plastic for free. Unused signs from where I work.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> Showing a little skin.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut04.JPG
> 
> You can see now where I got some plastic for free. Unused signs from where I work.



Wow, looking awesome. Keep it up!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The salon window takes shape...

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut05.JPG


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

1/48 scale. You can get scale figures and make a tiny Kirk Douglas. No lead blobmen needed.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> The salon window takes shape...
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut05.JPG



Ok, help me out. is this a cross section like looking Forward to aft? I am not picturing it my mind.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The large hole is a window about 10 or 12 feet in diameter, the smaller holes will be lights. It is about halfway down on both sides of the ship. The picture is looking directly from the starboard side.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> The large hole is a window about 10 or 12 feet in diameter, the smaller holes will be lights. It is about halfway down on both sides of the ship. The picture is looking directly from the starboard side.



Ok, I see what it is now. LOL Sometimes I am blind. :jest:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Big pipes in the salon.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut06.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The coolness is quite excessive! Great work!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I made some improvements over that last pic. Traded the copper tubing for some wood. I'd hate to try this without a router. Thanks to Wbnemo1 for some technical assistance in getting the pipes and such right.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut07.JPG

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut08.JPG

Slow going but fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very impressive. Don't be in a hurry. I got my model, 3 inch resin. It don't take quite as much room as yours. LOL


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I got the 12" preassembled, pre-painted display model from Japan not too long ago. Just recently figured out how to break it down some so that I can run some LEDs inside to light it up. Going to repaint the hull, also. Not super-accurate in its finer details but looks pretty dead-on to me.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I got the 12" preassembled, pre-painted display model from Japan not too long ago.


What was I thinking?!!! I should have waited for Bandai to make me one! :lol: 
My wife probably would have preferred that, too. You should've seen the look on her face when I told her how big it was and that it would be displayed in the living room with the dolphins and whales and lighthouses! (A room in dire need of testosterone)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

But you would not have as much fun, and we would be robbed of your talent.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Started working on the area around the window today.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut09.JPG

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut10.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Holy moly! That looks really great! It's like looking at the real thing being built!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Awesome!! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Got some walls up.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut11.JPG

Not too sure if the curved wall around the window is right. I couldn't find any photos showing it's ceiling or where it meets the floor, but I think I got pretty close.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Started a few details.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut12.JPG

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut13.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Incredible! Great detail!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Man -o-man that is looking good !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I am in Awe!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting better! Are you going to make books and other items, or buy them? I asked because, I noticed Michael's has all kinds of miniature items that would work for you.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

If I can figure out a way to make them myself, I would like to avoid any pre-made items if I can. Just a masochist, I guess.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Comparison shot. A few things are a little off, but passable.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut14.JPG

And another shot of the couch. 

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut15.JPG


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Lighting test pic, salon interior:

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut16.JPG

Exterior windowlights:

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut17.JPG


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Now your going to light it? :freak: 

We bow in the presence of greatness!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Rivetting with white glue and some minor adjustments.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut18.JPG


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is one fantastic model!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

It's amazing what a little paint can do. 
http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut19.JPG

Worked on Nemo's organ, too. 

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/naut20.JPG

Warning- Bad joke ahead:

I've heard the Captain occaisionally takes a trip to Tahiti to get his organ polished.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Man that is looking awesome ! :thumbsup: 
Thanks for the joke warning. :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What joke? I go to Tahiti for the same reason!  




Got you.:jest:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Boobies!




Oops, wrong thread. :wave:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The truth about the S.S. Minnow.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

And all this time I thought it was Gilligan's fault !!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It was! Gilligan tried to harpoon it!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEE....wheelhouse. 

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/wheelHse03LG.JPG

Superglue off the port bow!

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/wheelHse02LG.JPG


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow! It's looking really sweet! Where to put it? I'm patiently waiting for the delivery of my 66 inch kit from Jim Keys.... I bought it to go in the Beach House I dream of having some day! If I ever get to have a beach house... the Nautilus will set the tone over the mantle... so I guess there will HAVE to be a mantle.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Okay gang, here's the big one. I spent the day glueing floral foam in between the ribs and carving it to shape. What a mess! Here's a pic with everything in place. Don't worry, Spiderman is not permanently attached. :lol: 

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/Spidey02.JPG

Good shot of my semi-organized work area.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking AWESOME!! I am glad you could get Spiderman to help. About you work area. If you can find what you need, that is all that matters.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

You should keep Spidey there, it will be the other version of the Sea attack instead of the Squid! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Deck grates, map table and wall details in the wheelhouse. 
http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/WheelInt01.JPG
http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/WheelInt02.JPG


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent detailing! Looks like a full size set.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

This is what I'd call tedious, but rewarding:








I decided to use .04" styrene rod for my rivets. I felt that uniform size and cost were my main concerns and I'm happy with the way these first few turned out. They're not dome shaped, but at this scale you have to be pretty damn close to see that. Also, if I figured right, the cost will be under $100 (assuming each rivet uses less than 1/4" of rod) which will make my wife happy. :lol: 

Jerry


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Niiiiiiiiice !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Finally finished the rivets on the wheelhouse. It only took two weeks! :freak: I put on the ladder rungs and primed it last night.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Your scratchbuilding this MF???!!!

I bow to your greatness....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really awesome!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Your scratchbuilding this MF???!!!


Millard Filmore???


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

You know I've been a fan of 2KLutS for many years. I've sailed the Nautilus many times in the MK. I've built a resin kit last year and up till this point I thought I did a good job but I have to say the detail and time your putting into this project is ...I'm speechless! It is one Millard Filmore project. keep us informed please.

oh ya when you make another one place my name on it hehe! 

Thank you
Rob


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

You should wear that while you mow the lawn. Your neighbor's dog will never crap in your yard again. :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Should we start a special thread for people NOT working on their refit?  

Got the main framework and floor of the salon finished. Here's a panoramic view:
http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/panorama.JPG
Here's a photo from the forward end.
http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/longshot.JPG
And a closeup of the organ I started yesterday.
http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/organProgress.JPG


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

That is awesome. I just watched the movie the other day and am glad you are making this to spec. :thumbsup: 

Did you notice that the name of the penal colony is the same name as the Klingon one in Star Trek Undiscovered Country? Not sure if I can spell it right, but it is called Rero Penthea

Do you have the DVD for this movie, and are using screen captures to get the interior just right? :wave:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Rura Pente, I think. Trek always "borrows" from literature. Usually Shakespeare.
I've got the DVD, but the blueprints and photos at http://www.disneysub.com/ have made it a lot easier. Plus some real experts on the subject hang out in their forum.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

If you'll come down to the salon, the captain will show you his organ. 








If you're lucky, he'll let you tickle his ivories. :wave: 



Oh, come on! If I didn't say it, someone would have!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Rob - how about some pics of your resin Nautilus model? What is the "MK"?

If you check out the forums at WWW.Disneysub.com, you'll find news on a new 31 inch Nautilus model. A litte pricey but it sounds like it will be the ultimate, even better than the Disney 50th anniversary model.

Cheers!

Huzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh great President of the Universe! 
Your Nautilus looks fantastic. The organ is a piece of art. I still remember my voyage on the Nautilus at Disney World back in 77. That was a thrill. It is one of my favorite subs, and I really am enjoying see your model come together.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

All I can say is......MASTER !


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks guys. I really thought this part would be my downfall. It was easier than I thought, once I figured out how to do the gold carvings. I baked a 1/8th inch slab of Sculpey and cut out all the profiles. I glued them in place and used my smallest Dremel bit to shape them. I also found some pictures of one of the theater organs they based it on.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

More evil. :devil:


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

> What is the "MK"?


MK is the Magic Kingdom in Walt Disney World Florida.
ride 


enjoy

Rob


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

ccbor said:


> MK is the Magic Kingdom in Walt Disney World Florida.
> ride
> 
> 
> ...


It says it was closed. Is That true? Is this ride no longer open?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Anybody up for a trip to Paris?
http://nautilus.olly.ch/paris/
Looks like they have a nice "walk-through".


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

> It says it was closed. Is That true? Is this ride no longer open?


yes, sadly this ride was closed 1994. 
I was in the magic kingdom last June and I was silly enough to stand on a park bench and look over the construction wall around the lagoon and take 3 picctures which I stiched together and made a panoramic shot of the dried up Lagoon. When I got back home I found out that a few days later the lagoon was demolished. so I figure I have one of the last pictures of 20,000 Leagues under the Sea ride.

utilidors 

you'll see my picture on the second page I sent it to ltldeb so she posted it on my behalf "bor"


Rob


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

ccbor said:


> yes, sadly this ride was closed 1994.
> I was in the magic kingdom last June and I was silly enough to stand on a park bench and look over the construction wall around the lagoon and take 3 picctures which I stiched together and made a panoramic shot of the dried up Lagoon. When I got back home I found out that a few days later the lagoon was demolished. so I figure I have one of the last pictures of 20,000 Leagues under the Sea ride.
> 
> utilidors
> ...


Thanks for the Link and the info. Have to say I had a little tear come to my eye. I never knew it was de-constructed. That was one of my Favorite rides when I went to the WDW. I wish I could have been able to get one of those Portholes, or something from the ride on e-bay when they were out there.. Bit of history and memories for me.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

no prob 

Rob


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow! Looks like I haven't done jack $hit in over a month! Got the basic structure of the foreward salon. The ceiling is mostly guessing, but most photos of the set suggest it was open for lighting purposes. 








Here's a closup of the book on the podium. 








It's an 1873 first edition of 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Still enjoying the tour of one of my favorite submarines! Really beautiful!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Any new updates?  

If anyone wants there own sub, then check out this paper model.http://www.disneyexperience.com/lvdlabs.htm


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm reworking (rebuilding actually) the exterior to accomodate a large wall-mounted shadow box display. I should have some pics in a few days. :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Almost forgot to post this semi-complete area.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

AHHH.... Update. Still looking good!
Is the add on room finished, that this HUGE model is going in? :lol:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I had been planning all along to mount my sub in a shadow box on my living room wall. I recently realized how deep the box would be and decided it needed to be more shallow. The only way to acheive this was to elimidate the starboard side to move it closer to the back wall. So I built it again, port side only. Two 12" CCFL's mounted on the back light up the wheelhouse and salon and at the same time light the blue background.








The removable iris and window section has it's own light.








Oh, darn! I've eliminated half of those rivets I so very much enjoy doing. 
Jerry


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That is just plain awesome! Great work Beeble


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Great looking model! Are you going to have to remove parts to look inside, or are you going to display as a cutaway?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I will be displaying it as a cutaway. I'm just making the removable parts so I can get some pics of it as a "whole" ship.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Hull plates and the side of the deck. Rocks on the sea floor,too.

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/boxlite03.JPG

http://www.geocities.com/beeblebrox424242/boxlite04.JPG


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! Just don't let the squid near it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Any new updates?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Haven't even looked at it for a couple months. I've doubled my work area, so I can work on two large projects at once. No longer have the problem of having to pack away my Nautilus if I want to work on the refit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sounds good. Just wanted to know what is happening.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Here's my work area. More organized than it's ever been. :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That looks incredible. I love the detail you've put into the interior. Nice workspace too.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

How can you call that organized, it is too neat! :lol: 

I see what you mean about more room. Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Finally back to building. 








I'm gonna need some tiny specimen jars, seashells and starfish to display in it. Anybody got any ideas? :freak:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Just finish off the top part of the specimen table and use clear rod to make your jars. It.will look great...
Best,
William


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Will,
I think 1/16" and 1/8" clear rod will be about the right size for jars. Maybe some plastic bits under the glass frames can be painted to look like seashells and unknown specimens.
Jerry


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The clear rods worked fine. Found some real tiny seashells from HobbyLobby to put in the display case.








Has anyone used that Testors stuff to make a window? Will it work on an opening 3/16" by 1/2"?
Jerry


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

If your talking bout something like Crystal Clear, I havn't used it on something that size. I would use some of the thin clear sheet from K&S, its about $5.00 for 3 sheets or something at a hobby shop here in Oz, maybe less there. I have heat formed windows from it for certain models and it works great, no problem cutting it for flat sheets.

Your work is outstanding, wish I had half the fortitude to finish the kits I've started! :wave:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The Testors worked fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Looks Fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^^ What he said!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Beeb, that is Magnificent!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks guys. Hard to believe I've been working on the same model for a year! Lucky for me there's such a variety of individual items to tackle one at a time. It hasn't gotten boring yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So you are building a ST space dock, based on a what-you-call-it from 20K under sea?
Weird!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Fun-neee.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

New tiny pewter bits:








A big thanks to the crazy man from Iowa and/or South Dakota for the excellent castings! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Crazy? I was sure he was the only sane one here, but I am not sure what I am saying.

Now that you got the parts, when is my model going to be finished?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

These parts are a major step in finishing the interior. So...it will be finished...








...eventually.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If you need daily encouragement, I will be happy to help. :devil: :jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Where's the update?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I seem to have a serious shortage of free time lately. Been collecting models but not building. 
My ex can finally afford to get a house of her own now. She's in the process of moving. I'll finally get all her crap out of my model room, plus I can build some model display shelves out where people can see them for a change. 
 Gonna get rid of the damn sunflower and dolphin wallpaper.  :tongue:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

sunflower and dolphin wallpaper!!


Yeeeccchhh!

The house I moved into in Oct '04 had some HIDEOUS Dolphin wallpaper in the bathroom. When we pulled it off some EVEN UGLIER DOLPHIN WALLPAPER was underneath. The former owners had apparently picked the paints for how they TASTED instead of the color.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Y3a said:


> The former owners had apparently picked the paints for how they TASTED instead of the color.


I can imagine all the lead-based paints were quite tasty! :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I thought I would pick on you....I mean ask about the model. You are going to have to stop, letting REAL life get in the way of models. Nothing is more important than....well maybe money.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi kids. :wave:

http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k246/beeblebrox424242/Nautilus Salon/
http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k246/beeblebrox424242/nautilus/?start=all


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

WOW :thumbsup::thumbsup:

My hat is off to you. You are going to amazing depths of insanity, on this.

Beautiful work.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

lunadude said:


> WOW :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> My hat is off to you. You are going to amazing depths of insanity, on this.
> 
> Beautiful work.


:thumbsupITTO!!!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The beast is back on my workbench. Scary.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

More necro-posting of old threads! I love it when fellow modelers who are blatant procrastinators like me revisit old builds!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

This one has stayed in plain view over the years...mocking me.:tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Brother, I know the feeling! I've got a bunch of unbuilt Trek in 1/2500 - somewhere around 200, mostly Federation ships! - and prolly 60 unfinished BSG builds that have been sitting on the shelves, languishing. some of them have been on the shelves for more than 10 years!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> This might take a while :devil:


December 2004.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The propeller guard. Made from 1/4" strips of styrene layered around a can of Raid. LOL The propeller should be an interesting build.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Masterful!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Cripes! At this rate it'll be left for his great grandkids to complete. Beebs must come from a great line of cathedral builders.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. Lots of painstaking work on show.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, that's lovely. Nice!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

That came out beautiful.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Beebs,

I hope you have thought not ill of us for wondering if you'd ever complete your Nautilus. 

Truly, it is a joy and a wonder to behold.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

That is a stunning piece of work! Wow!

Still wondering where to put it? I have a few suggestions.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow. Just wow...
Hats off to you sir.


----------

